# Teaching others can be painful at times



## Paco Dennis (Aug 9, 2021)

I am not talking about professional teachers ( they know ), but hose of us who have/are actively trying to educate someone you care about. It could be your family, or friends, or even at meetings and gatherings. My vocation was to non professionally teach others on learning eastern thought, and assisting them in the practices that suited them.  I have hit, slapped, poured beer on, yelled at furiously, called all kinds of names, lost good friends, said goodbye to real close friends, and yet somehow I survived. Now, my hobbies to teach others is diminishing. Tennis and Golf , my favorites, I can't do anymore...let's see, running, slow pitch softball, geez even taking my old dog for walk, etc.... they are too painful. 
  What is that feeling we get when what we care about is thrown back in our faces? and "Should you stay or should you go?" I know , or somewhere in 
between?


----------



## officerripley (Aug 9, 2021)

Well, when I was a kid, my older sister was constantly yelling (in fact, screaming sometimes) at me, "Who the hell cares what you think?!" or "Nobody cares what you think!" I wish I had believed her & learned from that. I believe her now. What I think is that most people, no matter how many friends they have or may appear to have, have an "inner circle" of those friends (or family members if they're lucky enough to have family members who are not nuts) that they'll accept advice from. So no matter how long you've known someone and no matter how much they seem to like you, if you're not in that inner circle, they don't want advice from you. You have to be in that inner circle.  Now you may have known someone a long time and be wondering if you're in that inner circle or not. They say that if there's any doubt in your mind about it, that means you're *not* in their inner circle; when you're in someone's inner circle, you'll know.


----------

